

Why women (or men) still can't have it all - cwhittle
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/07/why-women-still-can-t-have-it-all/9020/

======
cwhittle
I think that she was referring to the idea that, while many aspects of
parenting can (and perhaps should) be equalized between the parents, the fact
is that current culture places child-related responsibilities more heavily on
the mother than the father.

This is to the detriment of fathers as well, because a father who wants to
shoulder the responsibilities of raising a child, will also be assumed to have
a partner who takes primary care of that.

------
sp332
_But almost all assumed and accepted that they would have to make compromises
that the men in their lives were far less likely to have to make._

What decisions is she talking about here?

